# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : La vido de la semaine de Kat : Du porno en 3 D

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : La vido de la semaine de Kat : Du porno en 3 D*

Cette semaine, la vido que je vous propose n'est pas vraiment humoristique en elle-mme, puisqu'il s'agit  la base d'un reportage. Mais le sujet dont il traite m'a fait esquisser un sourire.

Le gros buzz technologique du moment, c'est bien sr la 3 D (largement promotionne par le film Avatar).

Il y a encore quelques jours, j'crivais un article sur les futurs tlviseurs et lunettes 3 D de salon, qui devraient arriver chez les plus fortuns d'entre vous dans le courant de l'anne.

J'avais alors  ce moment l une vision bien innocente de cette technologie. Jamais je n'aurais imagin qu'elle puisse tre utilise pour filmer des gens "en train de baiser".

Ce reportage est excellent ! De quoi vraiment en prendre "plein les yeux". je me demande ce qu'aurait donn un film montrant les atouts plutt volumineux de Lolo Ferrari en 3 D...

Pour le reste, je vais m'arrter ici avant que mes commentaires ne deviennent impubliables.

ATTENTION : la vido est interdite aux moins de 18 ans (il faut se connecter avec son compte YouTube pour pouvoir la visonner) :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjQLk9u_DLA"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


Voir aussi les vidos des semaines prcdentes :

1 - Les Oeufs Windows

2 - Vous n'avez pas dit le mot magique

3 - Si la Matrice avait tourn sous Windows XP

4 - Nous sommes tout petits, vraiment insignifiants

----------

